# Difference between anubias hastifolia and giganticea



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Just wondering, is there any noticeable differences between anubias hastifolia and anubias gigantica?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Haven't ever seen A. gigantica,. but I would guess, from what I've been able to find out reading about them, that any difference there may be are probably less noticeable in submersed grown specimens than in emersed grown ones. Gigantica might not refer to leaf or plant size at all, because in botany, such terms frequently apply to flowers only.

I know hastifolia looks rather different when grown emersed than when grown submersed and this is true of a great many plants that can be grown both ways.


----------

